# Optoma question???



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I have the HD-72 and I have what looks like dust on the inside of the lens. I have done the cleaning that Optoma suggest but I can't get the dust out from the inside. Has anyone cleaned one of these with this problem and does the PJ have to come apart completely?:huh:


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I have cleaned the dust on the inside of the lens on my lcd RPTV. It was a pain to get the proper alignment after I put it back together. Not sure if the lens on a PJ would be the same? I'd think they would be similar. You'll definitely want to do further research on this subject before you tear into it.


----------

